

Ask HN: Can I pay someone to come up with a good start-up name? - alrex021

I know, call me lazy if you will. But coming up with good names is very time consuming. Is there an online service that I could use that can help me come up with "really" good names relevant to my start-up idea? I tried various name generators and they don't do the trick for me.
======
Adrenalist
1\. <http://www.brighternaming.com/Naming_Portfolio.html>

2\. <http://www.namesharks.com/#services>

3\. <http://www.namedevelopment.com/product-service-naming.html>

4\. <http://www.stokefire.com/we_name_stuff/> << this one looks pretty good.

More:
[http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=product+naming+service...](http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=product+naming+service&fp=2Inaafc1UxE)

------
vijayr
<http://www.pickydomains.com/>

<http://wordoid.com/>

------
dxjones
Domain Pigeon? <http://www.domainpigeon.com/>

------
sarvesh
Amazon Mechanical Turk (www.mturk.com)

------
gregking
<http://namethis.com/name_this>

